# Angry Coweta dad arrested after finding a man in his 14-year-old daughter’s bedroom



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.fox5atlanta.com/news/an...bsm6pSZw2BkwxKwrMbI4VWqQ-gwZOdVneJqif4pBWLOeY


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Multiple mistakes;
#1. He let his daughter have a relationship with the bum
#2. He didn’t finish the job before he let go of him which led to mistakes #3 
#3. He let go of him long enough for him to jump out the window


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

If he needed shooting he should have done it while he was in the house, chasing him through the neighborhood & shooting...


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Not Guilty.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Mistake #4 did not make the guy leave his nuts in the house.


----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

tony pasley said:


> Mistake #4 did not make the guy leave his nuts in the house.


+1


----------

